# Two cylinder chipper motors



## TreeBot (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a '96 Morbark 2070 with the 35hp 4 cylinder Wisconsin that just blew a piston. My mechanic suggested putting a new Vanguard 35hp 2 cylinder on as a faster and easier alternative to rebuilding the old V-4. At first I didn't think a 2 cylinder would be much good on a chipper, even a small one, but now that I look online I see that Carlton sells a 6" chipper with that same motor. I really need a bigger chipper but this little thing is so handy that I will want to keep it if I can, even if I get something bigger, and for now it's all that I have. So what should I expect in the way of durability out of the Vanguard? I know that it will have less torque, but I could deal with that if it worked at least decently and if I could get at least 1000 hours or so out of it.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 9, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good about the Vanguard. Need to compare the torque.

You could probably put a diesel on for as much as a Wisconsin rebuild is going to cost you at this point!

Found this online about the Wisconsin

http://www.continentalengines.com/pdf_files/wc_wisconsin_w4-1770.pdf

Shows about 71 Ft - lbs of torque compared to 53 for the Vanguard. Got to watch the Vanguard runs 3600RPM and the Wisconsin looks like 3000.

You could always look at a little Kubota diesel but I'm sure it would run you more money. My little 1105T Kubota makes 69 ft lbs and runs at 3200 RPM.

I guess it just depends what you want to spend. The good thing about a new engine versus a rebuild is the warranty. Most engine guys don't stand behind a rebuild, and if they do it isn't for long!


----------



## TreeBot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info! 

I was looking at www.dieselenginetrader.com and saw a lot of reconditioned and remanufactured diesels but I have no idea which ones would fit the mounts or what size would be too big for that little chipper. Looks like they go for $3k-$4k minimum before the core charge and shipping, as opposed to the Vanguard, which looks to be available from Ebay for right at $2k new.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jun 10, 2008)

My recomedation is the new 40hp twin from Kohler. Kohler are bomb proof build, and very torquey.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 10, 2008)

Thor's Hammer said:


> My recomedation is the new 40hp twin from Kohler. Kohler are bomb proof build, and very torquey.



Anything brand new from Kohler scares the Sh$:censored: out of me. I went through more problems with the Command 27HP on my little Rayco. Those 1st ones from Kohler were junk. The idea of the oil filter draining everytime I shut the motor off also scares me - I always thought we were supposed to fill an oil filter before installing it.

After my last experience Kohler needs to prove their products in the field for a few years before I jump.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 20, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> Anything brand new from Kohler scares the Sh$:censored: out of me. I went through more problems with the Command 27HP on my little Rayco. Those 1st ones from Kohler were junk. The idea of the oil filter draining everytime I shut the motor off also scares me - I always thought we were supposed to fill an oil filter before installing it.
> 
> After my last experience Kohler needs to prove their products in the field for a few years before I jump.



My chipper and the chipper of 3 mates and a few stumpgrinders all run the 25 27 and 30hp kohlers. they have done thousands of hard hours without giving trouble. Very popular here.


----------



## TreeBot (Jun 20, 2008)

I ended up getting the Vanguard. It has noticeably less grunt but the higher rpms make the feedwheel faster so it pulls in the small stuff faster now at least.

The 38 or 40hp Kohler looks real nice but it is also more $.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 20, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My chipper and the chipper of 3 mates and a few stumpgrinders all run the 25 27 and 30hp kohlers. they have done thousands of hard hours without giving trouble. Very popular here.



The new 27HP Kohlers are good - the early ones were #### - cracking blocks, bad carbs, bad coils, bad smart spark ignition boxes. Kohler is a big company and worked out their problems but the early ones definately had bugs.


----------



## dancan (Jul 14, 2008)

Had a wisconsin blow 2 cylinder heads last year on my bandit 90, parts are rare and expensive up here so i found a 50 hp kubota ( 600.00$$)with 1750 hrs showing on the clock , it was used on a de-watering pump ,the rpm spec was the same as the wisconsin so i had a shaft made to bolt to the flywheel (300.00$$)and set it up with the same pulleys and belts ,had the rad rebuilt (400.00$$ .)
I never knew the chipper could work so good :newbie: .
And it uses alot less fuel , I really mean ALOT .
If i had to use a gas motor I would look for an industrial motor , I don't think a kholer would be large enough to run your chipper efficiently .


----------



## hornett224 (Jul 20, 2008)

*i put a Kohler 27 on my chipper.*

did it a couple years ago.it's a Vermeer 625.i have had no problems with it.i am a big Vangaurd fan though.they are always awesome engines.


----------

